# Frame Layout oder Table Layout?



## steff aka sId (8. März 2004)

So mal rein prinzipiell. Was haltet ihr für besser womit arbeitet ihr? (andere Layouts)


----------



## ConSoleM (9. März 2004)

Hi.

Also ich denke, dass man das so nicht sagen kann, welches Layout das bessere ist. Das hängt ganz von dem Projekt ab.
Soll es eine kleine einfache Page werden, bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Frameset die bessere Lösung ist.
Soll die Page grafisch aufwenig gestaltet werden, macht sich das Table-Layout besser. Allerdings sollte man dieses schon in Verbindung mit PHP verwenden, da sonst der Aufbau der einzelnen Seiten zu aufwendig wird.
Natürlich kann man auch die Verbindung aus beiden Layouts nutzen, um z.B. dem Problem der verschiedenen Bildschirmauflösungen aus dem Weg zu gehen...
Kreativität ist gefragt.

Greets


----------



## Fey (9. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin da genau anderer Meinung als mein Vorredner.

Soll es eine kleine Seite werden, wie z. B. eine private Seite, dann ist das Table-Layout sicherlich die bessere Variante.

Wird die Seite umfangreich, sollte man vielleicht zu PHP greifen. Ist das aber nicht zur Hand, sind Frames die sinnigere Lösung. Und bevor es jetzt wieder heißt "PHP"...ich bin jetzt nur auf die HTML-Frage eingegangen.  

Allerdings wird diese "Frame oder nichtFrame"-Frage wohl wieder eine Diskussion auslösen. Es gibt Leute wie mich, die für größere Projekte durchaus Frames verwenden und es gibt welche, die Frames absolut für Teufelswerk halten. *schulterzuck* Im Endeffekt kommt es wohl immer auf die Einstellung von einem selbst, der Seitenumfang, die Kenntnisse im Programmieren und die Zielgruppe an. Von daher bin ich der Meinung, dass man es gar nicht so pauschal sagen kann.

Gruß,
Feyiama


----------

